# When's the 2015 World Sieger Show?



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Will there be a live stream or a place to see the results?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

2015 Sieger show is over - it already took place in September.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

qbchottu said:


> 2015 Sieger show is over - it already took place in September.


Where are the results? Where is the footage?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Prüfung

https://www.schaeferhunde.de/bsz/

Bundessiegerzuchtschau vom 03.09.2015: Schäferhunde zu Gast in Nürnberg | BR Mediathek VIDEO


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Prüfung
> 
> https://www.schaeferhunde.de/bsz/
> 
> Bundessiegerzuchtschau vom 03.09.2015: Schäferhunde zu Gast in Nürnberg | BR Mediathek VIDEO


Thanks for the links

So Remo and Omen didn't make the list this year?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Omen was not at the show. And I am sure Remo is retired from the showing (at least for the working dog class).


----------

